

Holding College Chiefs to Their Words - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124155688466088871.html

======
callahad
The sidebar has links to the complete essays. What a treat to get to read
something personally penned by my alma mater's president!

(I also cannot help but read the essay in said president's voice and cadence,
which was rather... unique)

